# Hello Everyone!



## kaylapooh (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am new to TAM! 
I have been married almost 5 months.
In need of lots of advice on this new journey and I look forward to any advice that may help my situation!


----------



## kimduhan (Feb 19, 2019)

hi i am newbie


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Pls share with us what it is you want to know or need help with?


----------

